

How to "Virtually" Ground a Teenager - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/08/12/grounding-one-teenager-is-a-challenge-let-alone-the-whole-country/

======
w1ntermute
> The only way to do it is to force her to change her password. That meant
> using LastPass to generate a 12 character password of upper and lower case
> letters, numerals and non-alpha-numeric characters. It had to be complex
> enough so she would not remember it.

How long until she finds out that you can just reset the password as long as
she has email access?

~~~
benry
Good point ... I could test her account to see if she has re-set it I suppose.
I didn't block email because teens hardly ever use it. Ben Rooney

~~~
w1ntermute
I think the best solution is to simply take the computer away. Like you said,
that's group punishment, but there's a reason that group punishment is so
effective. When I was a teenager, I didn't care what my parents thought about
me, and so if all they did was ground me, I would just focus on getting
through it and making sure I didn't get caught again.

But when you use the punishment to indirectly alienate the child from his/her
peers, that is much more effective. Then they have to face not only your anger
(which they don't really care about), but also their peers' anger (which they
do care about).

------
argarg
murdoch blocked.

